# Filtergraben / Teich bauen



## Drago (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe einen großen Folienteich mit einer Wassermenge von ca. 320 m3. Er ist L Förmig angelegt, wobei die Wassertiefe ca überall 3 Meter beträgt.
Ich habe nur eine Pumpe mit 10.000L / Std angeschlossen die einen Bachlauf speist.
Ich wollte gerne einen Filtergraben dazubauen der in einem neu zu bauenden Teich fließt. Dieser Teich soll dann wieder in den Großén fließen.
Ich komme aus Postleitzahl 26180. Kommt jemand vielleicht aus der Gegend und kennt sich aus?
Wie groß muß der Filtergraben sein ( Länge Breite Tiefe ).
Ich möchte ohne Filtertechnik und UVC auskommen.
ich hatte noch einen Standskimmer im Hinterkopf, Wie funktioniert so ein Ding. 
Platz und Gefälle ist im Überfluß vorhanden.
Über vorschläge freue ich mich.
Gruß


----------



## scholzi (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filtergraben / Teich bauen*

 Drago und :willkommen im Forum


> Folienteich mit einer Wassermenge von ca. 320 m3. Er ist L Förmig angelegt


so ein Teich und keine Bilder......Bitte..
Zu deinem Filtergraben kann ich dir nicht wirklich helfen aber Lesestoff kann ich bieten..
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17612
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2338
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18383
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19475
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19524
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5890/?q=bodenfilter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20127/?q=bodenfilter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19251
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15977
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2031/?q=Pflanzfilter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2338/?q=Pflanzfilter


KLeinkläranlagen---Funktionsprinzip
http://www.bodenfilter.de/bodenfilt1.htm


----------



## Drago (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filtergraben / Teich bauen*

     


Hallo, ich hoffe es hat geklappt mit den Bilder.
Wenn ja so sieht er aus, mein Teich. Auf der rechten Seite wo das Gras ist soll der Bachlauf und der andere Teich hin.
Im vorderen Bereich ist noch ein kleines Beachvolleyballfeld.
Gruß
Drago


----------



## Annett (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filtergraben / Teich bauen*

Hallo Drago.

Soweit man auf dem ersten Bild erkennen kann, liegt bei Dir fast die gesamte Randfolie frei. 
Das verträgt die Folie (PVC?) nicht lange und unschön ist es m.M.n. außerdem.
Je nachdem wieviel Folie dort noch übrig ist, könntest Du mit Ufermatten/Taschenmatten einiges an Pflanzraum schaffen, oder gleich eine zusätzliche Flachwasserzone bauen.


 

 

 

Wie sieht es bei Dir mit Unterwasserpflanzen aus? Diese sind für den Abbau von Nährstoffen sehr wichtig. 

Ein Standskimmer funktioniert nur mit einer daran angeschlossenen Pumpe. Es gibt auch Schwerkraftsysteme - aber auch diese benötigen irgendwo im System eine Pumpe. Die Technikspezis findest Du für spezifische Fragen jedoch eher in der Technikecke. 


Den Filtergraben würde *ich* ca. 50cm tief und wenigstens 1m breit machen. In der Länge so lang, wie möglich... Das Wasser sollte darin möglichst langsam fließen.

Ich hätte jetzt auch noch eine handvoll Links für Dich, aber Robert hat Dich ja schon gut mit Lesestoff eingedeckt.
Wenn Du dazu konkrete Fragen hast, dann frag einfach.


----------



## Digicat (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filtergraben / Teich bauen*

Servus Drago

Herzlich Willkommen

Ich nehme einmal an du willst die viele Technik einsetzen das dein Wasser nimmer so eine "Grüne Brühe"  ist 

Leider kann man auf den Bildern nur einen Bruchteil des Teiches sehen  aber mir kommt vor, der Teich ist "Spärlich" bepflanzt ...

Bevor du an die Technik gehst, würde ich mal heuer und im nächsten Frühjahr noch versuchen viel mehr Pflanzen zu pflanzen 

Technik geht dann immer noch 

Zur Kapillarsperre hat Annett Dir schon Bilder eingestellt ... schaut für mich so aus, als könnte da Erdreich von Außen in den Teich gelangen und diese ist Algenfutter pur 

Dein Teich sieht in etwa so aus als mein Ex-Schwimmteich, hatten auch fast die gleiche Größe und Volumen (Klick in meiner Signatur) ..... 

Hatte auch nur einen Bachlauf, davor noch eine Grobabscheidung 

Würde mich über mehr Bilder von deinem Teich freuen


----------



## StefanBO (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filtergraben / Teich bauen*



Digicat schrieb:


> Ich nehme einmal an du willst die viele Technik einsetzen das dein Wasser nimmer so eine "Grüne Brühe"  ist


Wobei auf dem Foto eigentlich zunächst mal nur die ganzen Spiegelungen der Bäume auf der Wasseroberfläche zu erkennen sind (beachte zwischendurch die Spiegelungen des Himmels)!!! Ob es sich wirklich um eine "grüne Brühe" handelt, ließe sich hier wohl besser durch eine UW-Aufnahme feststellen.

Das ist mir aber schon oft aufgefallen, dass Spiegelunegn von Bäumen, Sträuchern und sonstigen Pflanzen als "grüne Brühe" interpretiert werden!?

Ich habe auch rundherum in geringem Abstand viel Bepflanzung, ins Wasser rein schauen kann man so richtig nur bei entsprechendem Sonnenstand, sonst sieht man sehr viel Spiegelungen.


----------



## Digicat (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filtergraben / Teich bauen*

Servus Stefan

Natürlich ... du hast recht, Spiegelung kann einen schon mal täuschen 

Aber Worte nicht ..... warum will er wohl, bei keinem Besatz, einen Filtergraben bauen


----------



## Drago (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filtergraben / Teich bauen*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Der Teich ist in den letzten zwei Wochen etwas grün geworden. bei dem Wetter!!!!!

Um den Teich sind ca. 8 __ Eichen so um die 25 Meter hoch angesiedelt. Ich bin jeden Tag dabei Laub und Äste raus zu holen.

Als Pflanzen habe ich in meinem Teich 4 große Seerosen sowie an zwei Stellen Unterwasserpflanzen. Die Pflanzen am Rand sind über eine Rinne mit dem Teich verbunden.
Der sichtbare Foplienrand wird in diesem Jahr auch noch mit Böschungsfolie überlapt, so das die Folie nicht mehr sichtbar ist.

Da ich bis jetzt keinerlei Filtertechnik habe wollte ich eigentlich ein paar Anregungen von Euch haben wie ich es am Besten machen kann.

Ich möchte aber keine teure Technik wie Außenfilter oder UVC oder anderen Kram ( kann ich mir nicht leisten), lieber natürlich filtern.

Ich habe mich mal bei einem Teichexperten bei uns im Umland erkundigt.

Seine Meinung:

Vom Bachlauf ausgehend einen Abzweig zu einem Filtergraben. Dieser sollte ca. 20 bis 30 Meter lang sein Er sollte mindestens eine Kurve haben um den Wassserstrom zu verlangsamen und ca. 1 bis 1,5 Meter breit bei einer Max. Tiefe von 80 cm. An den Seiten Stufen für die Pflanszen. Im Grund sollten rote Ziegel zerkleinert rein ( die für die Dämmung so Blähtonziegel oder wie die auch immer heißen ).
Nach dem Filtergraben sollte ein zweiter Teich kommen, ca. 2 Meter tief bei einer Fläche von ca. 30 bis 40 qm. Dieser soll dann über einen Sturz in den großen fließen ( Sauerstoff ).
Ein Standskimmer sollte ebenfalls eingebaut werden, der über eine Pumpe betrieben in den Bachlauf mit einbezogen werden soll.


Ich finde die Idee von Ihm recht gut ( ist auch kein Wunder, so viel Ahnung habe ich ja auch nicht ).

Preisgünstig wäre sie ja auch da ich nur die Folie und den Skimmer brauche.

Habt Ihr evtluell andere Ansichten ( bestimmt, jeder hat eine Meinung ), wenn ja wie würdet Ihr es machen?

Ich freue mcih auf die Antworten und Vorschläge

Gruß Drago

PS: Falls jemand aus der Gegend kommt und mal ein Auge riskieren will, der ist herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Drago (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filtergraben / Teich bauen*

Hallo,.
so ich nun angefangen den Graben und so weiter zu bauen.
Morgen stelle ich mal Bilder von der Baustelle ein.
Ich hoffe ich mach alles Richtig.
Gruß Drago


----------



## Drago (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filtergraben / Teich bauen*

So am WE haben wir angefangen zu buddeln.
Ich hoffe ich habe die Sache gut angefangen.
Der zweite Teich ist ausgehoben, 9 Meter lang und 7 Meter breit bei 1,6 Meter Tiefe.
Der Sandhügel an der Seite soll der Filtergraben werden. 30 Meter auf 3 verschiedenen Höhen, so dass das Wasser von oben nach unten laufen und dann in den Teich und dann in den Großen Teich.
Einen Skimmer von Oase hab ich sowie 30 Meter Folie für den Filtergraben eine Pumpe für den Skimmer.
Am Dienstag krieg ich noch Folie von 12 mal 14 Meter für den Teich unnd mal sehen wie es weitergeht.
Pflanzen sind bestellt, kommen in der zweiten Augusthälfte.
Gruß Drago.
Falls Ihr was seht was ich evtl. Falsch mache schreibt mir.


----------



## jolantha (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filtergraben / Teich bauen*

Drago !!!!!  Mein Grundstück ist leider zu klein, sonst würde ich Dir glatt nacheifern und auch so ausufernd bauen. Auch wenn ich ganz dolle neidisch bin,, würd ich gerne mal gucken kommen .
Wo wohnst Du ??????????????
Gruß Jo


----------

